# New Born Transferred V-Code



## losborn (Oct 22, 2009)

A new born in a hospital (V30.0) is transferred to an acute regional hospital.  Should they also use V30.0 on the UB?  or something different - perhaps V30.1?
Maybe V39.0?

Thanks,
Lin


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 23, 2009)

*No V code*

I'm assuming the newborn is being transferred to the acute regional hospital because of some problem - respiratory distress, congenital heart defect ... whatever.

The receiving hospital (acute regional hospital) will code the PROBLEM, not the newborn status.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

